# Downhill Strecke für Anfänger in Regensburg



## P_h_i_l (19. Mai 2008)

Hallo wir sind zwei absolute Anfänger und wollen in Regensburg/umgebung ein wenig Downhillen mit paar Hindernissen, kleinen Jumps und so...

aber sollte hald auch für Anfänger bezwingbar sein das ganze 

gibts da sowas??

Gruß,
Philipp


----------



## Stoegl (19. Mai 2008)

Hm, auch wenns keine richtigen Downhillstrecken sind, würde ich euch empfehlen einfach mal das Gebiet um die Marienhöhe (zw. Kleinprüfening und Mariaort, das ist ein bisschen westl. von Regensburg) zu erkunden. Da sind auf jeden Fall 4-5 Strecken, die zumindest größtenteils auch für Anfänger machbar sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Baikabaer (20. Mai 2008)

Der Tipp ist nicht schlecht. 
Du kannst auch im Bereich zwischen Sinzing und Bergmatting oder zwischen Prüfening und Oberndorf suchen, da gibts auch nette Trails mit ein bisschen downhill. Längere downhills wirst du aber hier nicht finden (geht ja nicht bei höchstens 150 Höhenmeter zwischen Donau und den Hügeln).

Servus,
Roland


----------



## 23378979 (1. Dezember 2011)

Stoegl schrieb:


> Hm, auch wenns keine richtigen Downhillstrecken sind, würde ich euch empfehlen einfach mal das Gebiet um die Marienhöhe (zw. Kleinprüfening und Mariaort, das ist ein bisschen westl. von Regensburg) zu erkunden. Da sind auf jeden Fall 4-5 Strecken, die zumindest größtenteils auch für Anfänger machbar sind.


 
es gibt auch eine richtige downhill strecke in regensburg.wenn du bei den trails in marienhöhe einfach an den weg oberhalb des trails fährest und dann (du schaust zum trail auf dem weg ) nach links fährest.da spalten sich die wege in links und rechst und du musst einfach gerade aus fahren (hört sich zwar komisch an aber du wirst es dort kapieren......).Dannnnn.........einfach
*-----------------------------------------rrrrrrrr*
*------------------------------------------------uuu*
*----------------------------------------------------nn*
*-------------------------------------------------------tt*
*---------------------------------------------------------ee*
*------------------------------------------------------------rr*


----------



## Stoegl (1. Dezember 2011)

Da gibts n Trail, aber das is doch keine Downhill-strecke...


----------



## Manfred S (19. Dezember 2011)

ja, zwischen Walderlebniszentrum und Räuberhöhle, gibt es massig Trails, die auch teilweise Downhill genannt werden. Viel was Spass machen, gefunden und geehrt werden wollen. Dann gibt es auch nicht so viel Ärger mit den Waldhütern.


----------

